# I have Worst case of bacterial overgrowth that has been seen =(



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello Everyone =)I am writting this ### 12:46 a.m. so please forgive my gramatical or spelling errors..I just wanted to say hello to all of you fellow SIBO suffers. I am a 21 year old female living in Beverly Hills, CA. I have had SIBO for around two years. I am sort of a research experiment for some doctors. I have had the most severe case that all of the doctors have seen including Pimentel who could not help me bc of my severity. I saw him many times and always got right in bc of my condition. ( i have his cell # lol) I instead have another doctor who has been working on this exact topic for much longer than he but I do not want to mention his name. I will write everything tomorrow - but for now until i go to sleep I just wanted to give a very breif intro. Basically I have been tested for everything and anything under the sun and suprise hello was tested negative for everything. I have already been through the whole vivonex ordeal for 21 days and have done lots of other med run throughs many many months ago... NONE of it worked unfortunatly. One of the worst things ever was a Antroduodenal Manometry study where they put a huge huge tube down ur nose cavity into your throat down your esophogus and into your stomach for six hours. That was so incredibly painful and horrible. I have been on every diet and have tried so many different things that are not published yet. This is one horrible "condition" to get rid of, especially for me. I was sick as a little child from age 2-12 and was on antibiotics for most of that period--- hence my bacterial overgrowth. Although I do take many rounds of Rifaximin and Ifaximan it is not bad for you because it does not get absorbed into the blood streem - gets absorbed into ur gut only. I had to deal with all of this horrid matter while graduating college and having finals...IT wasn't fun at all...The worst part was probably thinking I have an adrenal tumor one day, brain tumor, lupus, thyroid disease, ovarian tumors, cushing syndrome, the next day a doctor telling me I have sclerradema sinea scleraderma ( stomach scleraderma), Multiple auto immune disorders and the week after being told I have Collitis, Celiac Disease, Crons...everything..For the most part I still went out and did things with friends even though it was so difficult. SIBO effects can lead to depression, high chloesterol, fat around the stomach, weak immune system, and a lot more without getting to involved for now. Fortunatly for myself I have very devoted and loving parents who are very active in the medical world/field...If anyone has any questions I would be happy to answer them because I am a walking book on this topic!HANG IN THERE!


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

Saying that SIBO is a cause of high cholesterol and fat around the stomach is a little ridiculous . . . unless it is because of some medication you are taking.I have lost 45 lbs. since my worst symptoms started, and my cholesterol is extremely healthy. My liver enzymes have been very high for a while, but that's another story.I've found that I lost all that weight because I've been forced to cut out so much sugar and greasy food. I eat extremely healthy. That has been the only way to reduce symptoms.By the way, I did not want to lose all that weight. I feel I'm way to skinny now. I'd love to gain back at least 20 lbs., but I just don't feel as good when I try to eat more or bigger meals. And I'm not going to eat greasy ####.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Although I do take many rounds of Rifaximin and Ifaximan it is not bad for you because it does not get absorbed into the blood streem


Well, I'd worry about yeast overgrowth here. Have you ever taken any anti-fungals or probiotcs like Saccharomyces Boulardii?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Hi BacteriaSUCK,It sounds like you've been through the wringer with doctors and diagnoses. I am sorry to hear about the extent of your trials and tribulations.I would like to know how you found out that your bacterial overgrowth is so severe. What were the results of your manometry study? And has anything alleviated your symptoms at all?All the best,moises


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I would like to know how you found out that your bacterial overgrowth is so severe. What were the results of your manometry study?


I second these questions.The topic of this post makes little sense to me. The primary way in which bacterial overgrowth occurs is due to impaired motility in the small bowel. And what you have described doesn't even sound like you have that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

I am on the way out but I just wanted to post this before I go.First of all I have gained 30 pounds from before being very skinny because of many reasons one being that I did not go to the bathroom for weeks upon weeks without the aid of other methods. People who have the sibo that I do retai 40% more calories from the food than someone who had no bacteria. I could go into detail with this but some of you are not as informed as you think and were very rude to me. My mom and I have diagnosed three of her friends and two of mine with SIBO because of there symptoms that I had and guess what, they had high counts too with the Lac.Breath Test. 2. Flux I have seen around 15+ Gi doctors around the US and if you think I do not have bacterial overgrowth then how come I have had the breath tests around 7 times and the numbers have been so astronomical even Dr. Pimentel was shocked and agasted.. I honestly do not have to prove anything to you because you do not know me or my story... I have had every test under the sun and each and everyone has been negative except the breath test.Also in the beginnng of the post I said this was a very little part of my story.... I have been dealing with this for 2 years and 2 small paragraphs would not come near anything of what has happened.I take Align for 20 days a month which is a pro biotic which has been studied for hundreds of years by doctors, professors in colleges, and the towns people in Ireland I think it is. And Npearce I have around 19 pages of notes from the most educated person on this subject..A researcher who has no patients but me who has been studying SIBO for 17 years non stop who was the one to tell me all of this information... And before you say anything he is one of the most famous researcher/doctor in America... Some people who get SIBO loose weight and some gain weight. When I had a colonoscopy I did not go to the bathroom for 5 hours..When I did the vivonex for 21 days I had a bm maybe 4 times during the whole process. And I eat more healthy than probably anyone you know and exercise 6 days a week. I get better and then relapse and then start treatment again. I am "light years" better than a year ago quotes two doctors.I never did one of these forums because everyone has different symptoms and for someone to tell me who does not even know me that I do not have sibo is flat out funny. You may not be a doctor but I have three in my family and have seen more in 2 years than most people's whole families will see. I will not be writting in this forum anymore because I was not welcomed but yet antangonized and let me tell you, I have more information and knowledge about this subject than most.Hope all of you get better soon !


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:eople who have the sibo that I do retai 40% more calories from the food than someone who had no bacteria.


*False* In fact, the prevailing belief is that SIBO leads to malabsorption.


> quote:My mom and I have diagnosed three of her friends and two of mine with SIBO because of there symptoms that I had and guess what, they had high counts too with the Lac.Breath Test.


Well, given that pretty much everyone gets test seems to get an abnormal result, this isn't necessarily surprising.


> quote:I have had the breath tests around 7 times and the numbers have been so astronomical even Dr. Pimentel was shocked and agasted..


And these numbers are?


> quote:I have had every test under the sun and each and everyone has been negative except the breath test.


One explanation could be that you have fast transit in the gut and that you just happen to have a set of very active colonic bacteria. But that wouldn't be SIBO at all. I suppose it would be similar to the person describe here:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_DocSumThis scenario would just give more flatulence. That's it. What are the symptoms?


> quote:.A researcher who has no patients but me who has been studying SIBO for 17 years non stop


Who is?


----------



## 13840 (May 9, 2005)

Hi there. I really hope you haven't left because I personally would like to know more about your symptoms. I also have gained weight since my IBS started and would like to know more about your experience. Do you normally have constipation or diarhea? Have you been able to manage your symptoms with antibiotics? Please keep posting. Some of us are truly interested and we're not as bad as we seem.


----------



## A. Faith (Apr 7, 2005)

I totally agree. Don't leave. They were rude. No reason to be that way.


----------



## SoLo Dina (Oct 23, 2005)

Please don't stop posting! There are rude individuals on this board, but there are also many nice and compassionate people too! Just do like most of us and ignore the rude posts. I know like me, many board members are very interested in what you have to say. Take care!IBS C/D and LG 23 years


----------



## 15693 (May 4, 2005)

Please don't stop posting! Just ignore EVERYTHING Flux has to say. I would love to hear about your situation my story is very similar.


----------



## David LA (Dec 21, 2005)

BacteriaSuck---Sorry your having to deal with this....it sounds like your having a horrible ordeal. I was wondering if you ever contacted Dr. Henry Lin?? Dr. Lin practices over at USC.He worked with Dr. Pimentel for a number of years & has extensive experience with SIBO. I hope you continue to post & keep fighting this!


----------



## 18788 (Feb 26, 2007)

Please do not discontinue your posting for those of us who are not jerks and have legitimate questions. I was just given a perscription of Xifaxan and told that I may have bacteria overgrowth. I was given no description of this and have just been researching all day on the internet when I came across your posting. I have very similar symptoms to you including a 20lb weight gain. I also eat very halthy (primarily organic) and work out 5-6 times a week with a trainer yet can not even lose a pound. I have also developed some sort of lactose intolerance I believe and have been hospitalized twice in the past year for severe abdominal pain. I was just wondering if the antibiotics help? Is there a particular diet I can practice to avoid further infection. Where do you get these probiotics or can yougart and Dan Active help. Also, are other yeast type infections ever present with this?


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

dont listen to him please







we the rest of us have come to worship at your alter of much needed information. i am amazed and impressed with your treatment and your access to people like dr. mark pimentel you obviously have so much to offer, please dont leave the weary we need your knowledge and also appreciate on a level only you know what you and we are suffering i believe everything you are saying 2-12 that was along time on anti's I too suffered with chronic ear infections from age 2 until i had tubes surgically put in my ears to drain fluid so my ear infections would stop, plus alot of bouts as a teen with tonsilitis







please consider visiting again i know i would love to communicate and learn from you and help you in any way i can


----------

